# a couple of big girls this week!



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

I hadn't caught any real nice fish since probably early to mid-may, until this week! on Monday I was out fishing some pads and got the first one. then today, Wednesday, I was slow rolling a spinnerbait by a laydown in about 8FOW at a different lake (my battery was low, not enough juice to run my fishfinder, but I know the lake well enough to say its about 8) and the second monster hit. both these girls qualify for Fish Ohio. its been a good week!


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

Good job! Those are some nice ones


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice fish stak.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Awesome fish man. Same story here. Not many big ones until yesterday. Been wicked awesome


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice lunkers!


----------

